# Parker crossbow



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

Does anyone know if half moon nocks will work in a Parker crossbow that uses capture nocks? I bought the Enforcer 2 years ago and now can’t find bolts for it since Parker went out of business. Thanks in advance.


----------



## hunt-n-fish (Jun 19, 2007)

Look on Ebay. I've fond them there before. Also, capture lighted nocks can still be found. Just purchased some off Ebay.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I’ve been using half moon nocks in my boys’ Challenger for a few years now. They work fine.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Last I checked a 6 pack of Parker bolts were “selling” on eBay for 140. Seriously


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Maybe I need to dig around and find any I still have. Good grief.


----------



## hunt-n-fish (Jun 19, 2007)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/14-Parker-...988989&hash=item1cdc6b2b2b:g:dDEAAOSwPuVduOVv


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

M.Magis said:


> Maybe I need to dig around and find any I still have. Good grief.


I bought a Parker enforcer kit brand new in the box in July for 120 shipped off eBay. Already had plenty of bolts because I bought 3 dozen the second that I heard that Parker was closing their doors on the cheap. Took the four new bolts from the kit and sold them for 100 + shipping on eBay. Basically got a new cross gun for 35 dollars.


----------



## pipefitter42 (Nov 30, 2013)

I believe tenpoint makes an omni- nock that’s supposed to be universal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

Flathead76 said:


> I bought a Parker enforcer kit brand new in the box in July for 120 shipped off eBay. Already had plenty of bolts because I bought 3 dozen the second that I heard that Parker was closing their doors on the cheap. Took the four new bolts from the kit and sold them for 100 + shipping on eBay. Basically got a new cross gun for 35 dollars.


Hook me up


----------



## Vinnyt (Feb 15, 2018)

That’s great. This is the first I heard of them going out of business. Just got my girlfriend one of their crossbows a year or 2 ago bc of their warranty. Hope she doesn’t lose any arrows haha


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

These are the ones we've been using for at least two years. No issues. 

https://www.amazon.com/Carbon-Expre...hunting-fishing&ie=UTF8&qid=1572544218&sr=1-5

Edit: There was one issue that you'll find with most other arrows/bolts as well. The fletchings are too "tall". They drag down the trough. You can just trim them with scissors. I was pulling my hair out trying to figure out why it was shooting all over the place, until I figured this out.


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys. I’ll have to try them. No issue with flight after cutting?


----------



## hunt-n-fish (Jun 19, 2007)

sliver138 said:


> Does anyone know if half moon nocks will work in a Parker crossbow that uses capture nocks? I bought the Enforcer 2 years ago and now can’t find bolts for it since Parker went out of business. Thanks in advance.


Just spoke with a person at Charm Outdoors who sells a crossbow bolt for Parkers that includes a capture nock. You may want to google Black Eagle crossbow bolts with capture nocks. Looked at them and they are supposed to be the same weight/length. Not to bad of price. If you're around Charm Ohio, stop and see what he has, but you can buy them off the internet elsewhere also.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

sliver138 said:


> Thanks for the help guys. I’ll have to try them. No issue with flight after cutting?


Nope. It doesn’t take much, maybe 1/16”. I’ve since stripped the fletching and been using 2” Quickfletch, just for visibility reasons. They work as is.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

M.Magis said:


> These are the ones we've been using for at least two years. No issues.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Carbon-Expre...hunting-fishing&ie=UTF8&qid=1572544218&sr=1-5
> 
> Edit: There was one issue that you'll find with most other arrows/bolts as well. The fletchings are too "tall". They drag down the trough. You can just trim them with scissors. I was pulling my hair out trying to figure out why it was shooting all over the place, until I figured this out.


I have a Barnett "Headhunter" reverse draw bow. When I bought my newest arrows, I compared them to my old ones. The fletches on the new arrows were much narrower than the old ones, so I wonder if this might have been an issue.

Or, it could be that their prior arrows were made in the USA by Easton, and these are made some Chinese company working on the cheap! I'm going to try some, if I can, tomorrow PM!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I suspect its the crossbow manufacturers trying to keep people from using bolts other than theirs. Most “generic” bolts have 5/8” fletching, they design theirs to use 1/2” fletching. I could be wrong, but that was my assumption.


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

Carbon express has 20” bolts with a universal nock system. 6 bolts for 39.00


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

sliver138 said:


> View attachment 328565
> 
> Carbon express has 20” bolts with a universal nock system. 6 bolts for 39.00


Those should work.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

M.Magis said:


> I suspect its the crossbow manufacturers trying to keep people from using bolts other than theirs. Most “generic” bolts have 5/8” fletching, they design theirs to use 1/2” fletching. I could be wrong, but that was my assumption.


The thing, for me, is that there doesn't seem to be a way to compare the "spines" of these crossbow arrows. This is commonplace with compounds! Crossbows these days are more forceful, so why no data?

My buddy's buddy bought some cheap aluminum tube crossbow arrows out of WalMart. When he fired the first one out of his crossbow, it turned into a pretzel! It just folded up! He keeps it on his dash to remind him not to buy cheap! Cheap is usually crap!


----------



## 04z (Aug 20, 2012)

hunt-n-fish said:


> Just spoke with a person at Charm Outdoors who sells a crossbow bolt for Parkers that includes a capture nock. You may want to google Black Eagle crossbow bolts with capture nocks. Looked at them and they are supposed to be the same weight/length. Not to bad of price. If you're around Charm Ohio, stop and see what he has, but you can buy them off the internet elsewhere also.


Have been using Black Eagle Executioners in my Parker’s for a few years. Shoot as well as the Red Hots ever did.


----------

